# Tree hits, kills man Michigan



## Carlyle (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tree hits, kills man*

A 53-year-old employee at the Sycamore Hills golf course was killed on Wednesday morning when he was struck in the back by a falling tree.

Brian "Butch" Maziarz of Sterling Heights was pronounced dead at Mount Clemens Regional Medical Center. Captain David Teske of the Macomb County Sheriff's Office said Maziarz, a maintenance mechanic at the golf course for the past 20-plus years, and a foreman were cutting down dead ash trees when one of the trees got hung up in a tree next to it and he tried to get it dislodged.

"The tree came right at him and caught him in the back between the shoulder blades," Teske said.

Macomb Township fire and rescue and Medstar ambulance worked on Maziarz on the seventh hole on the north course.


----------



## arborist (Sep 29, 2009)

That's very sad.R.I.P.
It's always best to hire your local insured tree service co.


----------

